# Overseas Medic Jobs



## johnmedic (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm curious how many of you have worked overseas, either as military medics, industrial medics, humanitarian projects, or for private contractors. Combat regions or non. As I approach my written, I'm figuring out what to do with my cert for employment.. I've always leaned towards Fire as a career but just started considering the overseas employment for the money & just life experience for now (I'm single, no obligations other than my mutt  ) I'm up for some traveling & excitement, & yes I would die for the duty of saving lives.. but I don't plan on it.

Just wondering if anyone has positive/negative experiences or advice, I'll even take anecdotal advice anything more specific than "it's dangerous".


----------

